# Bogging out



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

While I am driving if i push the gas it till kinda bog then start speeding up.

Also when coming to a stop i can feel it kinda bogging out and sometimes it almost dies and the engine spudders really bad and almost dies but i throw it in neutral and it stops..

Any ideas?


----------



## DonaldHays (Jul 22, 2004)

I think its our great Oklahoma weather that does a lot to teh cars here. I am from Oklahoma myself, lived in Tucson when I first got my 99 Sentra car ran like a dream until I moved back to Okc in Jan, well did really good until summer and teh heat started rolling in and now it also does the same as well, 

I dont have to use netural but at times I wonder if its gonna run or stall out. Mines like teh ac is going at times even when its not ( but not as bad as teh ac as it does it off and on) when my cars gets rolling the lag/bog down stops. sorta like we have a Turbo from the lag we get but that dont give us the extra HP there. For the lag I get heck it should have a turbo. 

I have the same issues also and would like to know if you figure anything out, my car had new cap/rotor/plugs/fuel pump/fuel filter and all less than 6 months ago.


Donnie H.




FatBoy4 said:


> While I am driving if i push the gas it till kinda bog then start speeding up.
> 
> Also when coming to a stop i can feel it kinda bogging out and sometimes it almost dies and the engine spudders really bad and almost dies but i throw it in neutral and it stops..
> 
> Any ideas?


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

You guys might want to try cleaning your ICAV. :thumbup: 

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=63315


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

ok he said carb cleanre is to harst for the tb but all i can find is carb/tb cleaner will that be to harst for the throttble bottle or will it be fine?


----------



## DonaldHays (Jul 22, 2004)

Well,

I cleaned mine about a month ago and it didn’t seem to do much for my car, was very dirty however. I just used some electrical contact cleaner stuff to clean it and a toothbrush and was pretty simple but for me it did nothing even the fact that it was very dirty and nasty before I cleaned it up. Maybe some have issues with them when dirty and some are ok with it being dirty for a while?


Donnie H.


----------



## noname (Apr 11, 2004)

you need to check plugs and wires. my old Inifiniti G20 used to do that and it just needed a tune up and it was fine.


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

well i did a tune up like 6 months ago hehe maybe time for a new one?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

FatBoy4 said:


> well i did a tune up like 6 months ago hehe maybe time for a new one?


to what extent of a tune up did you do... like did you do all the wires, plugs, rotor, and cap, have you changed the full filter.... if you didd that stuff, what kind of plugs and wires are you running. next take a screwdriver and put it against the injects and listen to see if they are all running... clean teh IAT and check the pcv valves on yoru valve cover


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

i did plugs/wires/cap/rotor/fuel filter/

ngk stanard plugs and ngk blue wires






psuLemon said:


> to what extent of a tune up did you do... like did you do all the wires, plugs, rotor, and cap, have you changed the full filter.... if you didd that stuff, what kind of plugs and wires are you running. next take a screwdriver and put it against the injects and listen to see if they are all running... clean teh IAT and check the pcv valves on yoru valve cover


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

hmm...i wonder if it could be the variable valve timing not working right. aparantly if the engine gets dirty enough it works sporadically. i've found that it goes away with brand new oil and is diminished with the use of good oil (like mobil 1 extended performance). i'm hoping that with repeated short interval changes with mobil clean it will go away. 

change the oil and see what happens :crazy:


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

i did an oil change as soon as it happened (next day)
i use castrol syn blend 10w-30




Tavel said:


> hmm...i wonder if it could be the variable valve timing not working right. aparantly if the engine gets dirty enough it works sporadically. i've found that it goes away with brand new oil and is diminished with the use of good oil (like mobil 1 extended performance). i'm hoping that with repeated short interval changes with mobil clean it will go away.
> 
> change the oil and see what happens :crazy:


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

so will this carb/throbble body cleaner in 1 can be ok for the throttle body???
I mean i dont want to mess up the tb




FatBoy4 said:


> i did an oil change as soon as it happened (next day)
> i use castrol syn blend 10w-30


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

have you checked your timing.. and did you check your fuel injectors like i mentioned, cuz i am thinkin it is something due to fuel dilvery so check your injectors and then maybe it could be your fuel pump


----------



## DonaldHays (Jul 22, 2004)

Just a wild ideal of what it might be and maybe it is maybe it isn’t, but it was the deal with my car. 

I had my fuel pump replaced in Jan 2005 and they also replaced the fuel filter, as well as checked and cleaned the fuel injectors, after this service was done the car seemed to run almost as good as new again (126K)

I had already less than a month before changed the plug's wires and cap and rotor. 

2 weeks after the fuel pump service was done, I had my oil changed and the place that always did the work in Tucson just took it upon them and installed a new air filter. The car seemed fine after this as well driving in Tucson traffic. 

Maybe a week later at the most the car started having the slow take off and didn’t want to go until was revved past 3-4,000rpms. I was lost as to what could have happened. 

I checked the timing and it was fine, went back and checked the plugs and wires for any damage and of course found none.

After moving back to Oklahoma at the end of Jan 2005 I cleaned the IAC and helped the dipping of the idle a bit but still was sluggish off the line at times. I also noticed that with the ac going on the highway when it would kick down into passing gear that between 5-6,000rpm's the car like froze sort of it would be like a weak dead spot but would not be as bad if the ac was off.

Anyways to make it sort of short I replaced the air filter they had installed last night with a cheap aftermarket intake one and cleaned my mass air flow sensor housing up and the wires as well and now the issues my car was having have gone away. Maybe it was a really cheap filter that they installed on my car in Tucson and maybe it just sucked a lot of sand into it before my move back to Oklahoma. I was happy that this solved the issue that I was lost on and it’s a cheap check and fix if this is your issue as well. 

Now that I think back when I first got the Sentra in July of 04 the car did somewhat of the same thing after the first oil change I changed the air filter out and the issue stopped then. Maybe it’s some air filters are just too much for our little 1.6's? 

Anyway it’s a cheap check like I said I would try it out and see what happens. 


Donnie H.


----------



## DonaldHays (Jul 22, 2004)

One last thing, I was always told that if all else fails and the car still don’t run right remove the badges and install some Honda one's and then put some ad's on the side of her and the car will get confused and will start running right. Plus the fact that a Honda badge alone is worth something like 5hp for a basic badge isn’t it? Look for the aftermarket one's heard they give more HP!

Ha-ha I know that's bad but one of my friends told me that when I started having this issue with it.


Donnie H.


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

well we will be cleaning the AICV and the TB tomorrow hopefully that will be it/


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

Well we cleaned the throttle body and the iacv (took both off and cleaned)

still doing it..

Now the people i trust said it was ODB-II but they ODB-II plug did not work at autozone on my car it was a different plug

but it did work on my friends honda that..

My plug has like pin holes in in.

any other suggestions???


----------

